# New from Sarasota, FL



## kornhouse

I've always had boats growing up here but recently bought a 14.5' homemade microskiff so I figured I'd get on here to get more ideas for making her even better. The pictures are from the previous owner and the YETI didn't come with the sale but the little platform did. I ordered an RTIC 45 in October that I'm still waiting on so I'll add SeaDek or something similar to that to replace the platform. I may even SeaDek the whole top because of how slick and hot it gets. I've repainted the compartments and cockpit, added sharkeye navigation lights and a flip up anchor light to the poling platform and will be putting in a few more nice-to-haves so expect more pictures soon!

-Collin


----------



## kornhouse

View media item 278View media item 279View media item 281


----------



## makin moves

Cool little skiff, welcome to the forum.


----------



## Parkerskimmer

That skiff is cool as hell!


----------



## WillW

Nice little ride


----------



## yobata

Very nice! Do you have any information on how this skiff was made?


----------



## Jl1115

I remember when this was for sale on here a couple of years ago for a good price


----------



## kornhouse

yobata said:


> Very nice! Do you have any information on how this skiff was made?


I'm not sure how it was made exactly but it is marine plywood with fiberglass sheets on the hull and transom.


----------



## kornhouse

So I finally have a back story on this skiff called the Ditchcraft. It is a predecessor to the Hell's Bay Skate as a wooden prototype.

This is the build folder along with the Skate build: https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0Bwz9h3vtRnR6UU1VX0FPSkkxdDA&usp=sharing

This is how she sits now:
View attachment 1761
View attachment 1762


----------



## yobata

Very cool! Thanks for sharing that. What size is that motor?


----------



## kornhouse

yobata said:


> Very cool! Thanks for sharing that. What size is that motor?


It's a 9.9 with the carb conversion effectively making it a 15hp. Has a 4 blade prop and a bolt on whale tail


----------



## Sarasotamiles

kornhouse said:


> It's a 9.9 with the carb conversion effectively making it a 15hp. Has a 4 blade prop and a bolt on whale tail


can you convert a 5hp to a 9.9hp?


----------



## efi2712micro

Really cool looking skiff ... Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Backwater

Hey Collin, I'm up the street from you in the Palmetto/ Terra Cia area. Cool looking skiff. I'm working on something small and skinny too.

Red tide still stinkin down your way?


----------



## kornhouse

I never really get on here, sorry for the delay. 

It is sad that this much time has passed since you asked and I still have to report that, yes, red tide is still affecting us here


----------

